# Schlechtes Bild und Ton von Pc auf TV



## Mr Mr Mazen (17. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe meinen PC über die Grafikkarte an den Fernseher angeschlossen. Nun ist das Problem, dass das Bild auf dem Fernseher immer weniger Farbe hat als es auf dem PC zu sehen ist, außerdem ist der Ton auch leiser. Weiß jemand woran das liegt und was man dagegen machen kann?
Danke

Grafikkarte: Radeon 9800


----------



## chmee (17. Oktober 2005)

In den GraKa-Einstellungen/erweitert.. gibt es bei Überlagerung/Overlay den TheaterModus und
Optionen dazu. Ist auch abhängig von der Auflösung. 800x600 wird sicherlich auch besser/schärfer
aussehen als 1024x768.
Und ein echter S-Video-Augang und ein dazugehöriges Kabel bringt auch ein
wesentlich besseres Bild.

Ist der Ton schon auf "volle Kanne"  ? Nachsehen im Windows Mixer.

mfg chmee


----------

